# The ugliest Species.



## Lucas (Oct 31, 2007)

Ok, there are some stunning species out there. 

What do you find to be the ugliest?? To keep it simple its just Snake and Lizard.

Mine:- Snake=Dunmals

Lizard=Cunninghams


----------



## Miss B (Oct 31, 2007)

Coastal Carpets.


----------



## kelly (Oct 31, 2007)

Indeed.


----------



## Isis (Oct 31, 2007)

coastals......


----------



## kelly (Oct 31, 2007)

I think blue tongues are absolutely horrible and can never really understand why people pay money for them?


----------



## LaZeDragoN (Oct 31, 2007)

supposed enthusiasts who talk crap about certain snake species


----------



## Isis (Oct 31, 2007)

What so people who like dogs have to like evry single breed???? Dont think so..


----------



## Tsidasa (Oct 31, 2007)

LaZeDragoN said:


> supposed enthusiasts who talk crap about certain snake species



hey if you dont like something you dont like it =p


----------



## Kah. (Oct 31, 2007)

IMO coastals have the widest variety of colors and patterns, so they can be the ugliest and prettiest


----------



## Lucas (Oct 31, 2007)

LaZeDragoN said:


> supposed enthusiasts who talk crap about certain snake species



Hows it talking crap???. Just because something is ugly doesn't mean I don't like it.

I have plenty of ugly friends and I like them heaps.



Now if you don't mind, if you have nothing to contribute please keep your comments to yourself!!!


----------



## LaZeDragoN (Oct 31, 2007)

same to you buddy


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 31, 2007)

i dont think any snake or lizard is ugly,so i cant really say which one,each animal has at least one beautiful thing about it


----------



## Colin (Oct 31, 2007)

yeah  I like them all, but obviously some more than others. 
Beauty is in the eye of the beholder (imo) and you can't generalise a species as 'ugly'


----------



## PremierPythons (Oct 31, 2007)

kelly said:


> I think blue tongues are absolutely horrible and can never really understand why people pay money for them?



I guess there's people out there who think the same about imbricata


----------



## Miss B (Oct 31, 2007)

Hahahaha. I don't like them all.


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 31, 2007)

kelly said:


> I think blue tongues are absolutely horrible and can never really understand why people pay money for them?


 
How ould you say that he is horrible, hes my boy and i payed money for him he was my very first reptile :lol:








come on hes like a fat man in a hawian shirt.

H.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 31, 2007)

LaZeDragoN said:


> same to you buddy



I think I hurt his feelings


----------



## kelly (Oct 31, 2007)

Chanty79 said:


> I guess there's people out there who think the same about imbricata



I think Imbricata are ugly.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 31, 2007)

green tree pythons are the ugliest herp


----------



## Vixen (Oct 31, 2007)

Theyre all beautiful in their own way!  PS: Coastals arent the ugliest hehe


----------



## Isis (Oct 31, 2007)

Everyone has there own opinions and rightly so.....My opinion is that coastals are down right ugly boring snakes...


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 31, 2007)

i honestly think compared to most vens pythons have nothing. theres jsut something about RBBS's, Tiapans, Browns and Tigers that puts them above the list in looks.

Cheers
H.


----------



## PremierPythons (Oct 31, 2007)

Eventhough I love them very much and would love to own one, I'd have to say that Arafura File Snakes are probably the 'ugliest' snake...


----------



## kelly (Oct 31, 2007)

Isis said:


> Everyone has there own opinions and rightly so.....My opinion is that coastals are down right ugly boring snakes...



Exactly, PM SENT!


----------



## mines bigger (Oct 31, 2007)

i think woma's are ugly


----------



## Australis (Oct 31, 2007)

Asian House Gecko.


----------



## Khagan (Oct 31, 2007)

I dunno if there is an 'ugly' species imo.. To me theres more important things then looks when your looking at a pet, what good is a stunning looking animal if it makes a **** pet? To show off to people thinking your cool?

It's like i have a dog that i paid $10 for.. He's scruffy and not the coolest looking dog, but personality wise he is the best dog we have ever had and i wouldn't trade him for any dog no matter how cool it looked.


----------



## caustichumor (Oct 31, 2007)

I wouldn't want to wake up next to a shingleback...


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 31, 2007)

Lucas said:


> I have plenty of ugly friends and I like them heaps.


 

I hope your not talking about me :lol:


----------



## cockney red (Oct 31, 2007)

*Never seen an ugly reptile.:shock: Seen a million ugly, useless, oxygen stealing humans though. Should never have posted the names to faces thread.*


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 31, 2007)

i hope your not talking about me cockney :lol:


----------



## cockney red (Oct 31, 2007)

*No, not you gorgeous.*


----------



## eladidare (Oct 31, 2007)

ill have a go... arafura file snake, but id kill to own one.


----------



## Rocket (Oct 31, 2007)

Lizards: Cryptagama aurita

Snakes: Most Seasnake species


----------



## ctaylor1989 (Oct 31, 2007)

Not really into Land Mullets.
Theyre pretty ugly.
I don't thnik that Olive Pythons are ugly, but they're not the most excitingly coloured of creatures.


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm dumb when it comes to lizards... I wouldn't know what half of them looked like!! 

Why don't we post some photos along with our comments, sometimes a photo can change a mind or two.

Personally I'd have to think about the ones I think are ugly. I always look for the beauty in everything.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 31, 2007)

caustichumor said:


> I wouldn't want to wake up next to a shingleback...



LOL:lol:

and womas have got a funny lookinhead on them

and arafura filesnakes do look a bit munted

but my water python has a face only a mother could love


----------



## mrmikk (Oct 31, 2007)

IMO, any Antaresia, I know they are popular and people will disagree, but hey the question was posed. (And someone did answer this ques with Woma, so I then had to throw my two cents worth in)


----------



## slither (Oct 31, 2007)

nothing is ugly to me either but id have to say file snakes


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Oct 31, 2007)

Maccies and coastals!


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Oct 31, 2007)

i like all reptiles
im a bit iffy towards some at first but after looking them up and getting a little info on them
they begin to grow on you
like right now i would happily buy a land mullet, blue tongue and a shingle back 
i think they are cool!!!
but then again i would keep every species if i could


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 31, 2007)

Coastals are easily the ugliest. All different shades of brown and boring and ugly.


----------



## bredli84 (Oct 31, 2007)

i used to think womas were ugly, now i know better.
most antaresia are about as exciting as dirt, and an ugly diamond can be put in the same cart as a file snake and a baboons ****.


----------



## pythoness (Oct 31, 2007)

i have ugly coastals, but they are just beatufiul personality, and gotta love that boofy head.
ugliest ever in the world is that wierd toad from the amazon that gives birth out of it's back *shudders*
in oz, i'd say land mullets and womas


----------



## Renagade (Oct 31, 2007)

sea iguanas are the ugliest. imagin waking up to that!!!


----------



## meecrob (Oct 31, 2007)

blind snakes


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Oct 31, 2007)

thats hot Renagade


----------



## Renee (Oct 31, 2007)

BHP's look dirty. Dont like aspides at all... Some coastals are lovely, others arent. Whoever said GTP's are ugly needs a psychiatrist IMO.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 31, 2007)

Renee said:


> BHP's look dirty. Dont like aspides at all... Some coastals are lovely, others arent. Whoever said GTP's are ugly needs a psychiatrist IMO.



Or never seen one in the flesh :lol:


----------



## pythoness (Oct 31, 2007)

this is it, a Pipa toad uggggglyyyyyyyy.


----------



## mrmikk (Oct 31, 2007)

Renagade said:


> sea iguanas are the ugliest. imagin waking up to that!!!


 
Never quite thought of it like that Renagade, but now you say it, you're right, I wouldn't want to wake up next to that ! lol


----------



## Renee (Oct 31, 2007)

Exactly


----------



## Jen (Oct 31, 2007)

my god people!!! the cane toad wins all ugly prizes hands down! I know this was for snakes and lizards, but personally i don't think any of them are really 'ugly' tho land mullets are evil looking


----------



## Lucas (Oct 31, 2007)

it is Jen but it wasn't a snake or a lizard last time I checked:lol:


----------



## Renee (Oct 31, 2007)

BHP's are U-G-L-Y!!!!!

Shoot me!


----------



## PhilK (Oct 31, 2007)

Pity toads and frogs aren't reptiles hahaha

Land mullet/bluey for lizards

Average womas and file snakes for snakes

Whoever said seasnakes are ugly has some weird taste! There are a few hideous species, but some absolutely gorgeous ones, I reckon


----------



## Kathryn_ (Oct 31, 2007)

Yeah, Marine iguanas top the lizards, as far as snakes go the Arafuras are up there, and the faces of common death adders - they're the pug of the snake world. The desert death adders are at least lovely colours, but the common brown ones just have nothing going for them. Look like they've been hit in the face with a small shovel. Eugh!


----------



## Horsy (Oct 31, 2007)

Shinglebacks for sure


----------



## scorps (Oct 31, 2007)

id have to say chondros hahaha jokes and i dont no how you think blueys are ugly i love them


----------



## PhilK (Oct 31, 2007)

Blueys and Land Mullets remind me of big poos.... With stubby little legs.


----------



## pythoness (Oct 31, 2007)

DAMN Philk, what you been eating son?


----------



## PhilK (Oct 31, 2007)

Blueys and land mullets mate. Why?


----------



## Joshua VW (Oct 31, 2007)

I would say Womas, but they're growing on me.
Lizards? Hmmm... Garden skinks, they are boring.


----------



## pythoness (Oct 31, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Blueys and land mullets mate. Why?


 


ROFLMFAO boom boom


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Oct 31, 2007)

to me personaly i dont have an ugly est i think there all good but if i had to choose i would say nlind snake


----------



## southy (Oct 31, 2007)

rough scaled pythons...do nothing for me


----------



## jimbo (Oct 31, 2007)

Turtle frogs - Myobatrachus gouldi
They arnt all that kind on the old eyes! Although they would still be awesome to keep.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 31, 2007)

LOL rough scaled pythons are just a prickley bredli hahahah


----------



## bredli84 (Oct 31, 2007)

prickly, ugly bredli


----------



## serenaphoenix (Oct 31, 2007)

stimsons, childrens and death adders


----------



## Kratos (Oct 31, 2007)

blind snakes & some of the legless lizards


----------



## wood_nymph (Oct 31, 2007)

i know a lot of people here keep them but knob tail geckos look freaky and all out of proportion to me


----------



## Hickson (Nov 1, 2007)

_Hydrosaurus pustulatus_ - IMO the ugliest lizard.

And I've seen some closeups of giant anacondas that have a face that is grotesque!



Hix


----------



## dintony (Nov 1, 2007)

I personally don't like the "look of womas but have heard great things about their temperment


----------



## pugsly (Nov 1, 2007)

Definately these things... Filthy rotten looking buggers...


----------



## addy (Nov 1, 2007)

You're all crazy. Tokay gecko is dam right ugly. Galapagos sea iguana a beautiful i love them. Blue tougnes are cute in their own way...especailly the babies. Green tree pythons are stunning...just like pugsly has pointed out. 

But,,you fall asleep in the middle of a jungle in S.E asia and get woken up by the sound of a loud barking gecko and see this


----------



## Charlie V (Nov 1, 2007)

File snakes are... unfortunate looking.

Black headed pythons: Ugly.

Anything Albino: Totally over-rated. And Ugly.


----------



## natrix (Nov 1, 2007)

Like a lot of others have said , I don't find any snakes ugly , but i don't gravitate to the Aspidites
snakes at all , especially the BHP with the white head --the WHP.


----------



## jeda (Nov 1, 2007)

*ugly thread*

Starting athread that puts some of are reptiles down is ugly,lol.:shock:


----------



## PhilK (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh yeah. Alibones.... Disgusting creatures!

The albino olive is the only one I can stand 'cause it's more cream. The other albinos look like they have leprocy or something.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 1, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Oh yeah. Alibones.... Disgusting creatures!
> 
> The albino olive is the only one I can stand 'cause it's more cream. The other albinos look like they have leprocy or something.



have you seen any albinos in the flesh? Or just pics?


----------



## salebrosus (Nov 1, 2007)

I can't believe you guys call yourselves reptiles lovers. I don't think there are any ugly species, only some that are more attractive than others.

I think my Land Mullet is one of the loveliest animals i own AND i wouldn't trade any of my coastals for anything.
I own some animals that are regarded as stunningly beautiful by all herpers, but my coastal is still my favourite.

Simone.


----------



## Isis (Nov 1, 2007)

Im a dog lover too but I still think that chuiauas, pugs and maltese terriers are bloody horrid ugly dogs. Just because you like a certain something doesnt mean you have to like all breeds.


----------



## Lucas (Nov 1, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> I can't believe you guys call yourselves reptiles lovers. I don't think there are any ugly species, only some that are more attractive than others.
> 
> I think my Land Mullet is one of the loveliest animals i own AND i wouldn't trade any of my coastals for anything.
> I own some animals that are regarded as stunningly beautiful by all herpers, but my coastal is still my favourite.
> ...



Finding and animal ugly doesn't take away the fact that you like that animal though Simone.

Its not whether of not you like the animal, its just which you find a little harder on the eyes. 


Take SLim6y for example.......He's damn ugly but I still like him:lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 1, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> I can't believe you guys call yourselves reptiles lovers. I don't think there are any ugly species, only some that are more attractive than others.
> 
> I think my Land Mullet is one of the loveliest animals i own AND i wouldn't trade any of my coastals for anything.
> I own some animals that are regarded as stunningly beautiful by all herpers, but my coastal is still my favourite.
> ...



You see you need to distinguish between good looks and personality. Even some of the most ugly people i know have a decent personality, same can be said for reptiles... except coastals, they are all corrupt and are just trying to be diamonds. That's why there are so many hybrids kicking around.


----------



## Lucas (Nov 1, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> except coastals, they are all corrupt and are just trying to be diamonds. That's why there are so many hybrids kicking around.



:lol::lol::lol:HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Isis (Nov 1, 2007)

Make god BHP food though...lol


----------



## pugsly (Nov 1, 2007)

"I own some animals that are regarded as stunningly beautiful by all herpers,"

Pics or it didnt happen! hehe ;-)


----------



## Brock Lobster (Nov 1, 2007)

That scaleless beardy that was in the forums about 2-3months back. It looked like a melted caramel ice cream!


----------



## thenicewitch (Nov 1, 2007)

Woma's are the uglyest! I am glad others agree with me. I can't believe that people will pay big dollars for them.

I am glad that we all have different taste because it would be very boring if we all had the same reptiles as pets.


----------



## pugsly (Nov 1, 2007)

I felt the same about Womas orginally, your tastes will change.

Especially after holding one, there beautiful snakes.


----------



## Lucas (Nov 1, 2007)

Any morelia with the 'old man' head thing happening. Over sized heads, look like they are mismatched:lol:


----------



## fuegan13 (Nov 1, 2007)

Colin said:


> yeah  I like them all, but obviously some more than others.
> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder (imo) and you can't generalise a species as 'ugly'




correction : "beauty is in the eye of the BEERholder!!!!!"


----------



## LJ77 (Nov 1, 2007)

Was this done just to pick on coastals ? I can't belive people think there ugly .


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 1, 2007)

LJ77 said:


> Was this done just to pick on coastals ? I can't belive people think there ugly .



No ur just having difficulty accepting reality!


----------



## Lucas (Nov 1, 2007)

No, its not a pick on the coastals, its a 'pick on the ugly kid' in general:lol:


----------



## Isis (Nov 1, 2007)

No LJ77 they have but one purpose in life though......to fatten up my bhp.....


----------



## Kathryn_ (Nov 1, 2007)

Can't believe anyone would dislike womas, their stripes are stunning. But I'm with whomever mentioned albinos, they're just hideous. Hypo bredlis and macs are nice, but true albino anything is just off. Except humans, that's ****ing cool. But rabbits, axoltyls, snakes, mice, whatever... ugly. Just damned ugly.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 1, 2007)

OK i'm putting a challenge out to anyone who has said they don;t like albinos. Have you actually seen any real life albino snakes?


----------



## pugsly (Nov 1, 2007)

Peronally, normal phase Maccies, childrens.. Well any of the Anteresia, other than Wheatbelt Stimmies.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 1, 2007)

yes,there freaks


----------



## caustichumor (Nov 1, 2007)

I scent albinos womas and BHP's with rats and feed them to my coastal. pretty expensive menu actually. lol


----------



## Mulga92 (Nov 1, 2007)

well, they're not reptiles but i think that frogs in general are pretty ugly


----------



## salebrosus (Nov 1, 2007)

pugsly said:


> "I own some animals that are regarded as stunningly beautiful by all herpers,"
> 
> Pics or it didnt happen! hehe ;-)




I'd rather not get broken into pugsly but hey-you've taken some pics of my babies-your welcome to post them

Simone.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 1, 2007)

The only ugly herp IMO, are those with their guts spilled all over the road, chewed up by dogs and cats or chopped up with a shovel, all the rest I like equally.


----------



## Colin (Nov 1, 2007)

> Originally Posted by Colin
> yeah I like them all, but obviously some more than others.
> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder (imo) and you can't generalise a species as 'ugly'





fuegan13 said:


> correction : "beauty is in the eye of the BEERholder!!!!!"



Beer  It's ok on a hot day I guess but I'm a Maker's Mark man myself


----------



## pugsly (Nov 1, 2007)

"I'd rather not get broken into pugsly but hey-you've taken some pics of my babies-your welcome to post them"

hehe

just stirring... might throw some up later...


----------



## Charlie V (Nov 1, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> OK i'm putting a challenge out to anyone who has said they don;t like albinos. Have you actually seen any real life albino snakes?



No. However, I imagine that photographic reference material is more than adequate a representation.


----------



## Romance (Nov 1, 2007)

I reckon coastals, blue-tongues and cunningham skinks are all awesome, and none of them are at all ugly especially cunninghams, and i was bitten by one last weekend!


----------



## Tsubakai (Nov 1, 2007)

Charlie V said:


> No. However, I imagine that photographic reference material is more than adequate a representation.



I imagine that anyone who has seen and handled albino pythons will tell you that this is incorrect.


----------



## jordo (Nov 1, 2007)

Ugliest lizard (there's no such thing really) - probably angle-headed dragons, heads always look too big for the body :lol: (would still like to keep them one day as they seem like a bit of a challenge)
Ugliest snake - file snakes for sure


----------



## Magpie (Nov 1, 2007)

The ugliest type of snake is definately the politician.


----------



## Isis (Nov 1, 2007)

Some trouser snakes are ugly too.......


----------



## salebrosus (Nov 1, 2007)

Isis said:


> Some trouser snakes are ugly too.......



You have my vote on that

Simone.


----------



## kelly (Nov 1, 2007)

Err Trousa Snake is hot as, don't be mean :lol:


----------



## Isis (Nov 1, 2007)

I said some Kelly...not the blue one he is sexy


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 1, 2007)

erm....... :|


----------



## kelly (Nov 1, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> erm....... :|



love ya trousa


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 1, 2007)

kelly said:


> love ya trousa


 

Love you kelly


P.S Isis might have to join in as well


----------



## kelly (Nov 1, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> Love you kelly
> 
> 
> P.S Isis might have to join in as well



Hot!
PM SENT!!!


----------



## Isis (Nov 1, 2007)

Hmmm....PM recieved.......what time??? lol


----------



## cockney red (Nov 1, 2007)

*:shock: Can i play.:shock: :lol: *


----------



## Charlie V (Nov 1, 2007)

Tsubakai said:


> I imagine that anyone who has seen and handled albino pythons will tell you that this is incorrect.



Ugh. That's like saying Magda Szubanski is actually really attractive in real life.

No. Ugly is ugly.


----------



## lizard_lover (Nov 1, 2007)

kelly said:


> I think blue tongues are absolutely horrible and can never really understand why people pay money for them?


 
how could you

and i think that land mullets look funny


----------



## bitey (Nov 1, 2007)

gtps the price tag on those is pretty ugly, same as the price on those albino darwins.
UGLY (beautiful snakes though imo)


----------



## Renagade (Nov 1, 2007)

magda might be unatractive, but she is heaps of fun, we went out on the town with her a few months ago... heaps fun.


----------



## addy (Nov 1, 2007)

Obviously i am an advocate for albino's, but at the same time can see why people don't feel so enthusisatic about them. Pictures of albino olive pythons do them "NO" justice. They are a beautiful snake. Really you can't just look at the photo and say "ugly". Really get up close and handle them, and that goes for all the albino's..you're opinion will soon change.

I second "waruizaki's" challenge.


----------



## Tsubakai (Nov 1, 2007)

addy said:


> Obviously i am an advocate for albino's, but at the same time can see why people don't feel so enthusisatic about them. Pictures of albino olive pythons do them "NO" justice. They are a beautiful snake. Really you can't just look at the photo and say "ugly". Really get up close and handle them, and that goes for all the albino's..you're opinion will soon change.
> 
> I second "waruizaki's" challenge.



That was exactly my point. However some people are obviously so educated they can know everything from what they see on the internet so don't need to get out and see them in the flesh.


----------



## Lucas (Nov 2, 2007)

But they have their own opinion. If someone thinks an Albino is ugly then thats what they think..........You think telling them it isn't will change their minds?


----------



## kelly (Nov 2, 2007)

lizard_lover said:


> how could you
> 
> and i think that land mullets look funny



Errr lizard lover you know I hate lizards haha


----------



## eladidare (Nov 2, 2007)

Tsubakai said:


> That was exactly my point. However some people are obviously so educated they can know everything from what they see on the internet so don't need to get out and see them in the flesh.


 
ive handled an alb carpet, it was a nice snake but not my cup of tea.
id rather the regs


----------



## addy (Nov 2, 2007)

Lucas said:


> But they have their own opinion. If someone thinks an Albino is ugly then thats what they think..........You think telling them it isn't will change their minds?



Of course. and thats what this thread is about. Thats why i second waruizaki's challenge.
It's ok to think they are ugly. I somewhat agree with them, i just don't think you can look at a picture and say "ugly as sin" " i'll continue to curse and complain about them when ever the word albino pops up". And some people do insackly that.


----------



## Lucas (Nov 2, 2007)

Hehehehehehe, we could take this to dangerous places.......It could end up as another, 'Its ugly, I don't like, feed it to my...' thread.


:lol:


----------

